# Greetings from Florida



## drw72 (Sep 24, 2015)

I am Dave Woodruff, Fellow Craft, J. Wendell Fargis Masonic Lodge #356 F&AM, Neptune Beach, FL.

I grew up in West Monroe Louisiana and currently live and work in Jacksonville Florida with my wife of 22 years and 14 year old daughter.

I joined the Navy in 1992 and served 20 years before retiring from active duty. During my time in the Navy I earned 8 Navy Achievement Medals, 4 Good Conduct medals, as well as medals from Operation Red Crown (former Yugoslavia), Operation Enduring Freedom, and the Global War on terrorism (North Arabian Gulf).

Since returning to civilian life I have earned my Associates Degree in Business Administration from Saint Leo University and I am employed as an Engineering Controls Technician and SERMC Mayport, FL.

In my spare time I build websites and tinker with Raspberry Pi and Arduino.


I was initiated on February 17th, completed my Entered Apprentice Catechism on April 16th and I was passed to Fellow Craft on May 16th. I am going to be Raised this Saturday, Sept. 26th.


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 24, 2015)

Greetings and welcome to the Fraternity and to this forum.


----------



## Akiles (Sep 24, 2015)

Greetings and welcoming 


Saludos.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 25, 2015)

Welcome to the community here!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 25, 2015)

Greetings and welcome brother. Let us know how your raising goes.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 26, 2015)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## drw72 (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank you Brothers for the warm welcome.

I guess I need to update my original post as I am now a Master Mason.  I was raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason yesterday and it was a great experience for me! I will remember that for the rest of my life.

There were three of us that were raised. One by his Father, one by his Brother (his father passed away) and then me. It was really awesome seeing that and I hope to be able to do the same some day.

Now it is time to learn everything I witnessed and heard. I have to complete my MM Catechism to be presented my apron.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Sep 28, 2015)

drw72 said:


> Thank you Brothers for the warm welcome.
> 
> I guess I need to update my original post as I am now a Master Mason.  I was raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason yesterday and it was a great experience for me! I will remember that for the rest of my life.
> 
> ...


Congrats and welcome, brother!


----------



## stevenson8877 (Nov 6, 2015)

Congrats my Bro


----------



## drw72 (Nov 7, 2015)

Thank you Brothers


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 7, 2015)

Welcome brother


----------



## Mike Martin (Nov 13, 2015)

Hello


----------

